# Visa - Family Unity???



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

My husband and I are getting ready to move to Mexico as "retirees" and he makes more in retirement than I do. Alone, I wouldn't qualify (he would) but together we do. Does someone here know how this works or is there somewhere I can go (our Mexican Consulate is a month out on appointments so my husband is going in a month)? We want to get our temporary resident visas because we will be purchasing property. 

I'm seeing different information on the financial requirements and whether or not he can get a temporary residency and I go on a visitor visa and then once we get there I can apply for temporary residency...or not. Is there a better way?

Thanks!


----------



## suzmax (Mar 30, 2018)

consutloresh&h said:


> Hello!
> 
> There is no need to get a temporary card IF you already have the escrow or at least the draft of the escrow. Also, if you and your husband combined meet the economic requirements of that consulate you can use the same escrow for that. This amount depends on the consulate, the average per consulate is 2,400USD.
> 
> ...


Thank you Estibaliz. We won't be purchasing a home until we get to Mexico so we are doing the first part of the visa process in the US before we go. There was only one appointment available at our consulate in May so my husband has that one. That's another reason we were hoping to do the family unity so I could go as a visitor and finish with family unity. We figured he would have to buy the house since I won't have temporary residency.


----------

